

Cambridge restaurant tech startup E la Carte moves west for Y Combinator - masshightech
http://www.masshightech.com/stories/2010/10/11/daily83-E-la-Carte-goes-west-for-Y-Combinator.html?ana=twt

======
jbail
"...and people who dream bigger than people in Boston." Ouch. I'm surprised
Mass High Tech gave you press with a mouth like that.

